# Asus x53sv-sx218v



## Velgor (19. März 2011)

Gibt es zu ASUS X53SV-SX218V ASUS X53SV-SX218V schwarz (90N3GS144N2726VL151) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
bereist Teste, zumindest zum Gehäuse, Verarbeitung etc. eines vergleichbaren Andernen?
Hört sich eigentlich recht gut an, die alternative von Acer hat mir ein einfach ein zu Schlechtes Display.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. März 2011)

Velgor schrieb:


> Gibt es zu ASUS X53SV-SX218V ASUS X53SV-SX218V schwarz (90N3GS144N2726VL151) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> bereist Teste, zumindest zum Gehäuse, Verarbeitung etc. eines vergleichbaren Andernen?
> Hört sich eigentlich recht gut an, *die alternative von Acer hat mir ein einfach ein zu Schlechtes Display*.


 
Welches Display meinst du?

PS: Das sieht mir nach einem Billig-Plastik Gehäuse aus - hab mir diese ganzen Asus mal bei MM angeschaut -> sehr unangenehm anzufassen im Gegensatz zu meinem TimelineX 5820TG.


----------



## Velgor (19. März 2011)

Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.126) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Test

Test Acer Aspire 5750G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Mir gefallen halt die Komponenten die alle recht neu sind, für den Preis recht gut und der Akku ist mit 5 Stunden lauf Zeit auch recht nett.
Nur ist halt Verarbeitung und das stark spiegelndes Display schlecht...


----------



## Velgor (30. März 2011)

Immer noch keine Test? Daten sind eigentlich recht gut  Core i5-2410M 2x 2.30GHz • 6144MB (2x 2048MB) • 500GB • DVD+/-RW DL • NVIDIA GeForce GT540M 2048MB • 3x USB 2.0/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11bgn/eSATA • HDMI • 3in1 Card Reader • Webcam • Multi-Touch Trackpad • 15.6" WXGA glare TFT (1366x768) • Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit) • Li-Ionen-Akku • 2.60kg • 24 Monate Herstellergarantie


----------



## Bensen (31. März 2011)

Ich finde das Notebook ebenfalls sehr interessant und ein Test oder Praxiserfahrungen wären echt klasse.
Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich der Arbeitsspeicher widerspricht: 6144MB (2x 2048MB).


----------



## Velgor (31. März 2011)

In den Shops steht auch das er 6 GB hat ich denke aber jetzt mal das dort 3 statt 2 Module verbaut sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. April 2011)

Bensen schrieb:


> Ich finde das Notebook ebenfalls sehr interessant und ein Test oder Praxiserfahrungen wären echt klasse.
> Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich der Arbeitsspeicher widerspricht: 6144MB (2x 2048MB).


 
Scheinbar wurde der V-Ram dazugerechnet. Dann stimmts zumindest rechnerisch. (NVIDIA GeForce GT540M 2048MB)


----------



## Velgor (5. April 2011)

Das ist wohl Quatsch und es bieten auch alle Anbieter ihn mit 6 GB an,
wenn dies nicht stimmt hat hätten sie wohl etwas Probleme wegen Falschangabe nehme ich mal an.

 Ich würde mich immer noch freuen wenn mal was über das Äußere bekannt wäre, wenigstens von vergleichbare oder baugleiche Modelle.


----------

